
Show HN: I built a UWP app to control TP-Link smart plugs - bochoh
I spent the last few weeks building a UWP app for Windows 10 that finally made it into the Windows Store. The biggest challenge was that UWP seems to have limitations with the .net version for UWP has a different API, particularly around the UDPClient API.<p>Shameless plug, it&#x27;s available here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microsoft.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;9PCD9X9M1P5C<p>Any ideas on what additional features you would like to see? I want to implement an energy monitoring report for those plugs that support it. If anyone has advice about a good free report generator compatible with UWP I&#x27;m all ears.<p>Thanks!
======
pcan77
Sorry, can I ask what a UDP app is?

~~~
bochoh
It's a Universal Windows App. Apparently it was the "future" of windows
development for awhile, but now it's taken a back seat to "legacy" interfaces
like winforms.

~~~
pcan77
Oh gotcha! Sorry, posted that somewhat late at night for me haha.

Did you use Tuya's API to control the smart plug?

------
quickthrower2
Nice work.

